# Wer kennt id8525.exe ?



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2002)

Ein freundliches Hallo erstmal!

Habe kürzlich bei mir ein Programm mit dem Namen id8525 gefunden!
Habe es nicht installiert und weiß nicht wie es dahin gekommen ist.

Das Programm war unter Windows/system ....hat sich auch in die Registry rein geschrieben.

Wer hat davon schon mal gehört und kann mir sagen für was das sein soll!

Danke schon im vorraus!


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2002)

Ist das der komplette Dateiname?

Oder ist das ein .exe oder .com-Datei?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2002)

Die Datei war in Windows/system so geschrieben: id8525.exe Als Icon war eine Weltkugel und 2 Monitore. Als ich die Exe löschen wollte sagte er mir wird von windows verwendet.Habe dann erst gesehen das es in der Regestry stand.

Trojancheck und Ants haben diese exe nicht erkannt( vielmehr nicht als Trojaner wiedergegeben) hatte diese nämlich zuvor gestartet. Selbst die änderung in der Regestry hat der Trojanercheck nicht angezeigt.

Das sind soweit alle info´s!


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2002)

Nach meinen Recherchen ist das ein Dialer.
Du solltest unbedingt einen der kostenlosen Warner installieren und prüfen, ob sich der Dialer einwählt.


----------



## Tschenger (25 Januar 2002)

Hallo,
schau mal unter dem Posting winreg.exe nach.
Dort ist ein ähnlicher Fall geschildert,denke ich mal.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

Ich würde es auf gar keinen Fall öffnen!!!!!!! Das ist bestimmt ein Trojaner, der Manipulliert wurde. Das erkennen nicht mal die Schutz Programme. Ich kann nur Raten, es zu löschen.


----------



## Tschenger (1 März 2002)

Vor dem Löschen muss die Datei umbenannt werden,da sonst die Meldung kommt,dass sie von Windows benötigt wird.
Vorher aber nachschauen,wann die Datei erstellt wurde und welche Dateien am selben Tag noch erstellt wurden
Dann den PC noch mal starten.
Nach dem Neustart müssten sich die Dateien dann löschenlassen.
Man sollte aber vorsichtig sein,damit man nicht die falschen löscht
Gruss
Tschenger


----------

